# Xmas Holidays



## edgomon (Feb 7, 2016)

Do all multinational companies in Mexico basically close between Dec 25th and New Years?

If so, is it considered vacation or Holiday time?


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

edgomon said:


> Do all multinational companies in Mexico basically close between Dec 25th and New Years?
> 
> If so, is it considered vacation or Holiday time?


Take this with a grain of salt...

My experience in working for large multi-national companies is - if the offices are open - and they almost always are - the new guy is expected to be there - regardless of seniority. If you have a really really decent manager he might at some point tell you to get out of there. From year 2 on you kind of chew up comp time over the holidays - or unused vacation.

btw - I believe most offices will be on skeleton staff until Jan 6th or so (3 kings).


----------



## edgomon (Feb 7, 2016)

*xmas*

I will check our company policy.


----------

